# Need Help!!fracture distal tibia cpt code



## hlmcintyre (May 18, 2012)

the doctor did a closed reduction and percutaneous pinning of distal tibia. He also did a closed reduction of shaft of fibula. There is no distal tibia percutaneous pinning. I see procedure code 27825 but that is under the pilon/plafond and it wasn't that type of fracture. Has anyone come across this before in orthopedics. Thanks for any help or opinion  you can give me.


----------

